# Weekly Topic Archive



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry folks about not posting a weekly topic this week. I won't be able to do so next week (although the week after that, we *will* have an aquascaper in focus treat for you all. School is hectic right now as the quarter draws to a close. For the mean time, I've decided to archive all the discussions we've had so far:

*Golden Ratio*
*How to make your own white sand foreground*
*Dutch Aquarium Style*
*Three Basic Layouts*
*Dutch Streets*
*Tying to driftwood, rocks*
*Aquascaping in Singapore*
*Are Tonina tanks a nascent aquascaping style?*
*Exploring Alternative Layout Compositions*

*Links fixed...*
Hope this is a useful resource...

Carlos


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I need this as a sticky thread, please. Many of these will also soon be turned into articles.

Carlos


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The links are doing a 404 error. Not working.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks! These are great articles!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll fix the links some time tonight or tomorrow. Sorry about that. I guess the link s were reshuffled in the move. 

Carlos


----------



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

It looks like IDs for topics were changed. :???:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

All the links have been fixed. Enjoy!

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You've been nailed!


----------

